

ShipBob (YC S14) Helps Small Business Owners Avoid Post Office Purgatory - snailmailworks
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/14/yc-backed-shipbob-helps-small-business-owners-avoid-post-office-purgatory/?ncid=facebook_social_share

======
lxmorj
Woo! More logistics techies for me to meet in my new city! I just emailed you
guys.

